# My Weekends Project



## Andanale (2/4/07)

Only the 2 taps at the moment. Got 3 kegs in there with a twin regulator so i can have 2 on tap and one carbonating. If i move the gass bottle outside i can fit up to 5 kegs in there but i've only got 3 at the moment. It's gonna be on wheels too so i can move it about if needed.


----------



## Fents (2/4/07)

Top effort. Everyone seems to be moving from standard bar tap/fridge tap to freezers now. I reckon it cause most of the time freezers can hold more kegs i guess.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/4/07)

I brought my fiancee to a HBS on the weekend and not only did I convince that I should get a kegging system

But she also suggested that I somehow set it up in the kitchen / pantry of the new house we are designing

All I gotta do is save up the dosh and organise it !!!

I'm definitly gonna go for the freezer setup

Cheers


----------



## domonsura (2/4/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I brought my fiancee to a HBS on the weekend and not only did I convince that I should get a kegging system
> 
> But she also suggested that I somehow set it up in the kitchen / pantry of the new house we are designing
> 
> ...



Marry her FAST and get those suggestions incorporated into the vows mate.....I was mischevious on our big day and had the celebrant add the line "I vow to to never interfere with the shed or the beer" as a bit of a joke. Should have seen the mother in-law's face - looked like she'd just swallowed a whole lemon, whereas the father in-law was having trouble keeping a straight face. (They're divorced...figures..)


----------



## Batz (2/4/07)

Andanale said:


> View attachment 11958
> Only the 2 taps at the moment. Got 3 kegs in there with a twin regulator so i can have 2 on tap and one carbonating. If i move the gass bottle outside i can fit up to 5 kegs in there but i've only got 3 at the moment. It's gonna be on wheels too so i can move it about if needed.




Looks great Andanale
Now get the gas outa there,add two more taps,one keg carbonating... :beer: 

Go for it !


Batz


----------



## Ross (2/4/07)

Fents said:


> Top effort. Everyone seems to be moving from standard bar tap/fridge tap to freezers now. I reckon it cause most of the time freezers can hold more kegs i guess.



& because they are far more economical to run...
If you have the money on hand, buy a new freezer (2nd hand if you can find one) before shelling out on a 2nd hand fridge, you'll save money sooner than you think...

+++

Looks the goods Andanale - well done :super: 


cheers Ross


----------

